# Must have spices and seasonings?



## jd_1138

I went through the spices and threw away a bunch of expired ones.  Now I am left with salt, pepper, onion salt, garlic salt, basil, bay leaves, oregano, parsley, red pepper flakes.

Also, I stocked up on some seasoning envelopes -- brown gravy, chili, taco, fajitas, Ranch.

I can't find any curry at the 2 stores I go to.  I guess I have to drive 10 miles away or order off Amazon or eBay.

Any other good spices I should have on hand?


----------



## larry_stewart

Over the years , I've included Smoked Paprika as a regular in my spice collection.  Its great when you want a hint of that smokey flavor.


----------



## rodentraiser

I go through garlic powder and onion powder a lot. I also found Italian seasoning that is almost finished, to my surprise. I imagine that's a lot like Herbs d' Provence - I have no idea if I'm spelling that correctly. I also use a lot of Chinese 5 spice (I LOVE hoisin chicken) and Old Bay seasoning, which I use when I get Bisquick and make cheddar garlic biscuits. And I now use so much cayenne pepper that I've put it in its own salt shaker.

During the holidays I use a ton of cinnamon, nutmeg, allspice, and ginger.

I have regular paprika and smoked paprika and I don't have a clue what to use them with.


----------



## larry_stewart

Cumin is another good one to have ( if you like Mexican or Indian ).  

If your really enjoy Indian food, there are probably a half dozen or so spices that can be added to the list.


----------



## jd_1138

larry_stewart said:


> Cumin is another good one to have ( if you like Mexican or Indian ).
> 
> If your really enjoy Indian food, there are probably a half dozen or so spices that can be added to the list.



I love Indian food, but my wife doesn't.  She doesn't like curry or cumin.  But I will still buy some for the food I cook for me and my BIL.  Do they make an Indian spices blend?  It'd be nice to put some in olive oil for cooking tofu or chicken.


----------



## larry_stewart

"Garam Masala"  is like a general Indian spice blend.  I think it varies depending on what brand or who makes it, but its a good general Indian spice to have on hand


----------



## Cheryl J

Gosh, where to begin....!   Ditto on the smoked paprika, and I also have to have cumin and chili powder as I do a lot of Tex mex cooking.  A good cinnamon is a must for me, and garlic powder - not garlic *salt.  *I have to have a good peppercorn for my grinder - I love pepper, and not the stuff that comes in a can.  Once you taste fresh ground pepper, you'll never go back. 

Have you ever checked out Penzeys?  A lot of us here use them and are very happy with the quality, customer service, and prices. Often they include freebies with an order.  In fact, I'm fixin' to place an order with them right now, to take advantage of a free bottle of dried shallots (delicious!) and roasted garlic.  Free shipping for orders over $30...until midnight tonight its free shipping over $20, plus the freebies.

Have to get back to my order.  
https://www.penzeys.com/


edited....another thread for your reading enjoyment. 
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f163/penzeys-spices-any-opinions-85359.html


----------



## GotGarlic

I'd have to think about this for a bit. DH is saying I have a spice addiction because I've ordered from Penzey's so much over the last several months. I'd guess I have 70 or more herbs, spices and blends  I grow my own herbs, though, so I either use fresh or dry them and refill my jars a couple times a year. 

I agree with Cheryl about garlic powder, onion powder, etc., instead of the salt. No need to spend more on salt when I have plenty already 

I'm just posting this so you can see the variety of curries available - and these are just some of the Indian ones. Take a look at the ingredients and see which appeal to you: https://www.penzeys.com/online-catalog/indian-curries-8-jar-gift-pack/c-24/p-1550/pd-gb


----------



## GotGarlic

rodentraiser said:


> I go through garlic powder and onion powder a lot. I also found Italian seasoning that is almost finished, to my surprise. I imagine that's a lot like Herbs d' Provence - I have no idea if I'm spelling that correctly.



Italian seasoning usually has oregano and sage, which herbs de Provence does not have, and herbs de Provence usually has lavender, which I can't stand, so to me, they're nothing alike


----------



## jd_1138

Here's my pathetic stash of spices.    And most are el cheapo dollar store brands.


----------



## Dawgluver

Another Penzey's fan here.  Whenever I cook anything even remotely Italian, I must include fennel seeds that I buy whole, then grind. I need thyme in anything broth based.  I've grown it, but the oregano keeps strangling it, so it croaks.  Mexican oregano is nice.  Whole nutmeg will outlast you and your family, so good grated into anything with cauliflower or cheese sauce, rice pudding.  Whole peppercorns.  Whole cloves.  We go through a lot of hot pepper flakes. Epazote, celery seed, several paprikas and cayennes.  I have so many herbs and spices that I built a separate cabinet for them!


----------



## Kayelle

Lot's of good advice there, and I'm a Penzey's fan also. Their granulated garlic is *far* superior to anything I've ever used before. I don't care for any of the Indian cooking I've tasted so those choices are out for me. I must have cumin and Mexican oregano for my Mexican cooking. I use Herbs de Provence a lot, without lavender. Many people don't know that lavender is an American idea in the mix, and is never found in the Provence area of France. It's a really wonderful blend of spices.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Herbes_de_Provence


----------



## RPCookin

Cheryl J said:


> Gosh, where to begin....!   Ditto on the smoked paprika, and I also have to have cumin and chili powder as I do a lot of Tex mex cooking.  A good cinnamon is a must for me, and garlic powder - not garlic *salt.  *I have to have a good peppercorn for my grinder - I love pepper, and not the stuff that comes in a can.  Once you taste fresh ground pepper, you'll never go back.
> 
> Have you ever checked out Penzeys?  A lot of us here use them and are very happy with the quality, customer service, and prices. Often they include freebies with an order.  In fact, I'm fixin' to place an order with them right now, to take advantage of a free bottle of dried shallots (delicious!) and roasted garlic.  Free shipping for orders over $30...until midnight tonight its free shipping over $20, plus the freebies.
> 
> Have to get back to my order.
> https://www.penzeys.com/
> 
> 
> edited....another thread for your reading enjoyment.
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f163/penzeys-spices-any-opinions-85359.html



Also look at Savory Spice Shop (.com) for great service and some great blends.  They do the same with free samples often included in your order ( my last purchase I got a sample of Saigon Cinnamon that makes the grocery store stuff seem like a completely different spice).  Prices are reasonable, and your order usually ships within 2 business days.

I can't be caught without thyme or rosemary or basil.  Cumin has been mentioned.  Good quality paprika (hot, sweet, or smoked - I try to keep all 3 on hand), good chili powder, garlic and onion powder are all important ingredients in most BBQ rubs.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*jd*, I'm glad to see you misspoke (mistyped?) when you posted onion *salt* and garlic *salt*. Your photo shows the powder version of each. IMO, that is much better because 1) you can control how much salt goes into each dish, 2) I find the "salt" version solidifies if you don't use it enough, while the powder version does not, and 3) it's just plain cheaper shake-for-shake.

You must LIKE cumin to stock cumin. I keep trying to like it, but no matter who's version I buy, I still can't like it (I'm lookin' at you, Penzeys  ). My spice cabinet must-haves are: cinnamon, Italian blend, tarragon, ground cayenne and chipotle peppers, sweet, hot and smoked paprika, pepper corns (*Cheryl* is right about fresh-ground pepper), whole cloves, and probably more I can't think of - and I'm too lazy to walk downstairs from the den to the kitchen to check the shelves.

If you are up for a ride and have the time, you should take a pilgrimage trip to Penzeys. The nearest one to you is about a hour away, on Chagrin Blvd in Woodmere. You can sniff each and every spice, herb, and blend they offer. You can buy in jars or zip bags. If you sign up for emails, you get regular coupons for freebies - could be worth more than the cost of gas, if you end up driving to them. I also enjoy looking at/buying from *The Spice House*. Also, I randomly picked up a couple of blends at a *Savory Spice Shop* and found them to be really good. You can peruse them or any of the other mail-order places, but there are scads to look at online. Peruse with caution!


----------



## CWS4322

I Like to keep these in the spice Cupboard;
Chipotle powder
cayenne pepper
Smoked paprika
Hungarian paprika (sweet, mild, and hot)
Coriander seeds
Cumin seeds
Fennel seeds
Star anise
Chinese 5 spice
Mace
Nutmeg (Whole)
Cinnamon (powder and Sticks)
Cloves (ground and Whole)
Cardamom pods (green and Black)
Sumac
Allspice
Juniper berries
Oregano (mex., Greek, and Ital)
Marjoram 
Basil
Thyme
Tarragon 
Rosemary
Mustard seeds (yellow and Brown)
Powdered ginger
Powdered mustard (a couple of dif ones)
A bunch of diff peppercorns and salts
Diff curry blends
Bay
Dill 
Mint
Dill seeds
Celery seeds
Poppy seeds
Turmeric 
Saffron
lemon, orange, and lime zest
Tomato powder
Liquid smoke
Fenugreek (seeds and dried leaves)
Avacado leaves
Curry leaves
Dried keffir lime leaves
A bunch of dried hot peppers

I'd have to get up and see what else is in there. I like having rosewater, orange blossom water and lavender on hand, too. I have Indian and Asian spices/herbs I can't spell...

I only use fresh garlic and onion.


----------



## Addie

You have received some excellent advice. A lot depends on what kind of foods you cook. If you don't cook Mexican or TexMex foods, then it most likely that you won't use the spices very often for those dishes. A must have for me is sea salt. Both course and fine. I have a grinder for both the salt and peppercorns. The flavor is more intense for these two items than the prepackaged ones. 

Do head over to Penzy's. Take your time and read what each spice is for and how to use it. They give excellent advice on all of their products. Including recipes. You can also sign up for their catalog. Lots of recipes in there also for their spices that are on sale. The freebies with each order doesn't hurt either.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Another Penzey's fan with a cabinet full of spices.


----------



## Andy M.

Since you just tossed a bunch, I assume it's because they didn't get used. 

I recommend you buy herbs and spices as you need them so you only have the spices you use regularly. 

What you buy depends on what you cook, not on what others recommend.


----------



## CWS4322

Andy M. said:


> Since you just tossed a bunch, I assume it's because they didn't get used.
> 
> I recommend you buy herbs and spices as you need them so you only have the spices you use regularly.
> 
> What you buy depends on what you cook, not on what others recommend.


+1 I don't have blends cuz I don't use them.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I do have some blends, but they are mostly ones that I made up in small batches using individual herbs and spices from my cabinet.


----------



## GotGarlic

Kayelle said:


> I use Herbs de Provence a lot, without lavender. Many people don't know that lavender is an American idea in the mix, and is never found in the Provence area of France. It's a really wonderful blend of spices.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Herbes_de_Provence



I didn't know that, Kayelle. Thanks


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*GG*, if you're like me when it comes to spices, you probably have every individual spice/herb needed to make your own Herbs de Provence. I have just a few more shake-shakes left in my Penzeys bottle, then I plan on mixing up my own blend using this recipe:

*Herbs de Provence recipe*


----------



## CharlieD

3 that i cannot live without paprika, cayenne pepper and garlic salt. Of course I do have a lot more.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> *GG*, if you're like me when it comes to spices, you probably have every individual spice/herb needed to make your own Herbs de Provence. I have just a few more shake-shakes left in my Penzeys bottle, then I plan on mixing up my own blend using this recipe:
> 
> *Herbs de Provence recipe*



I have most of those. No tarragon - not a fan. No savory - never needed it. I might have marjoram - I think I bought some last year in anticipation of making sausage that called for it.

I'll be honest - some might be horrified, but French food is not something I make often


----------



## RPCookin

GotGarlic said:


> I have most of those. No tarragon - not a fan. No savory - never needed it. I might have marjoram - I think I bought some last year in anticipation of making sausage that called for it.
> 
> I'll be honest - some might be horrified, but French food is not something I make often



Herbs de Provence is the flavor ingredient in a classic French omelette.  In cooking school that was the only thing we added.  It was actually the first time I ever heard of that blend, and it's still the only thing I use it for.


----------



## GotGarlic

Lately I've been using Penzey's Fox Point seasoning in my omelet. And I've gotten pretty good at flipping it! :woot:


----------



## Kayelle

Cooking Goddess said:


> *GG*, if you're like me when it comes to spices, you probably have every individual spice/herb needed to make your own Herbs de Provence. I have just a few more shake-shakes left in my Penzeys bottle, then I plan on mixing up my own blend using this recipe:
> 
> *Herbs de Provence recipe*



I sure would not like that recipe with tarragon in the mix. Never heard of that before. I can't stand the stuff myself.

This is pretty darn close to what I brought home from the south of France.


5 tablespoons dried thyme 
3 tablespoons dried savory
2 tablespoon dried marjoram
5 tablespoons dried rosemary


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Kayelle*, I'll take the tarragon off of your hands if you'll have my rosemary! Unlike you, tarragon is one of my favorite herbs; rosemary, not so much. They are both in the Penzeys blend, but rosemary leads the list. That's why I figure I'll play around with other versions. The one I posted will be an even smaller batch - I'll measure out just one teaspoon for every tablespoon listed. After all, isn't "playing" with food half the fun of cooking?  

At least I have a couple of the more difficult items on hand: Himself brought back some organic lavender when he was doing his Astronomy Guy stuff at the farm this fall, and I have ground bay leaf on hand. Love it sprinkled (with other seasonings) on beef meals.


----------



## CWS4322

Cooking Goddess said:


> I do have some blends, but they are mostly ones that I made up in small batches using individual herbs and spices from my cabinet.


Same here. The curry blends I have are ones that a friend makes for me--I trade her eggs for her curry mixes.


----------



## CraigC

Besides the basics (kosher salt, black pepper corns, garlic powder, onion powder, cumin seeds and cayenne pepper, etc.), we have:

A variety of dried chilis
Chipotles in adodo
Juniper berries
Cardamom seeds
Caraway seeds
Cure #1
Cure #2
File' powder
Several paprikas
Bay leaves
Kaffir lime leaves (we have a tree)
Brown and black mustard seeds
Coleman's dry mustard
Many Asian sauces and ingredients

Blends:
Adobo
Tony Cachere's Creole seasoning
Liquid crab boil concentrate
Old Bay original
Zatarain's extra spicy crab boil bags
Five spice powder

There are many more, but I won't list them all.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

jd_1138 said:


> I went through the spices and threw away a bunch of expired ones.  Now I am left with salt, pepper, onion salt, garlic salt, basil, bay leaves, oregano, parsley, red pepper flakes.
> 
> Also, I stocked up on some seasoning envelopes -- brown gravy, chili, taco, fajitas, Ranch.
> 
> I can't find any curry at the 2 stores I go to.  I guess I have to drive 10 miles away or order off Amazon or eBay.
> 
> Any other good spices I should have on hand?



Truffle Salt, truffle oil, smoke paprika, Cayenne pepper, dried ghost peppers, dried Tobasco peppers, cocoa powder, colored sugar sprinkles, dried porcini powder, dried candy-cap mushrooms, maple, molasses, balsamic vinegar,  powdered cheddar, nutmeg, cloves, allspice, chili powder, turmeric, Chinese 5-Spice powder, ground ginger, cinnamon, sage, coriander, cumin.  That's all I can think of right now.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Chef Munky

Cheryl J said:


> Gosh, where to begin....!   Ditto on the smoked paprika, and I also have to have cumin and chili powder as I do a lot of Tex mex cooking.  A good cinnamon is a must for me, and garlic powder - not garlic *salt.  *I have to have a good peppercorn for my grinder - I love pepper, and not the stuff that comes in a can.  Once you taste fresh ground pepper, you'll never go back.
> 
> Have you ever checked out Penzeys?  A lot of us here use them and are very happy with the quality, customer service, and prices. Often they include freebies with an order.  In fact, I'm fixin' to place an order with them right now, to take advantage of a free bottle of dried shallots (delicious!) and roasted garlic.  Free shipping for orders over $30...until midnight tonight its free shipping over $20, plus the freebies.
> 
> Have to get back to my order.
> https://www.penzeys.com/
> 
> 
> edited....another thread for your reading enjoyment.
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f163/penzeys-spices-any-opinions-85359.html



You just sold me on Penzy. Checking what they have right now.
Lately I can't find in any section of the store the usual spices that we use.
It's all different kinds of chili powders now. What happened?

Everyone mentions penzey's often enough around here. Guess I'll pass on checking Amazon.


----------



## RPCookin

Chef Munky said:


> You just sold me on Penzy. Checking what they have right now.
> Lately I can't find in any section of the store the usual spices that we use.
> It's all different kinds of chili powders now. What happened?
> 
> Everyone mentions penzey's often enough around here. Guess I'll pass on checking Amazon.



Don't lock in on one brand.  Savory has some outstanding individual herbs and spices and blends too.


----------



## Cheryl J

Chef Munky said:


> You just sold me on Penzy. Checking what they have right now.
> Lately I can't find in any section of the store the usual spices that we use.
> It's all different kinds of chili powders now. What happened?
> 
> Everyone mentions penzey's often enough around here. Guess I'll pass on checking Amazon.


 
RP is right that there are many different options - I've been stuck on Penzeys since my first order several years ago.  I've never been disappointed,  and customer service is outstanding.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cheryl J said:


> RP is right that there are many different options - I've been stuck on Penzeys since my first order several years ago.  I've never been disappointed,  and customer service is outstanding.



Agreed, on all counts


----------



## Kayelle

I too am more than happy with everything I've ordered from Penzey's. However I have requested they offer the true French version of Herbs de Provence without lavender. I hope they respond, and if they do, I'll certainly pass it on here. I shouldn't have to pay the price of getting it from France.


----------



## RPCookin

Cheryl J said:


> RP is right that there are many different options - I've been stuck on Penzeys since my first order several years ago.  I've never been disappointed,  and customer service is outstanding.



The only reason I try to throw in a different option is because there _are_ differences, especially with custom blends.  I know that Penzey's has blends that Savory doesn't and vice versa.  It pays to shop around.  

I can pretty much guarantee that you will never have a bad experience with Savory either.  I've dealt with them online and I've bought at one of their stores, and I get the same great service either way.


----------



## Dawgluver

Put me in a spice store, any spice store, and I'm a happy, happy girl.  And you won't get me out of there for a very long time.


----------



## Kayelle

RPCookin said:


> The only reason I try to throw in a different option is because there _are_ differences, especially with custom blends.  I know that Penzey's has blends that Savory doesn't and vice versa.  It pays to shop around.
> 
> I can pretty much guarantee that you will never have a bad experience with Savory either.  I've dealt with them online and I've bought at one of their stores, and I get the same great service either way.



Do you have a link Rick? I'd like to check them out, and can't find it.


----------



## larry_stewart

Ive bought from Penzy's online before and was always satisfied.  
They used to have a store out by me, but it has since closed, which was very disappointing .

Last year, I was in Newport, RI,   and came across a spice store " The Spice and Tea Exchange".  I ran in there as fast as I could, and didn't leave for a good half hour ( and $50 + dollars later, probably more but I forgot).  I know I got several different paprikas, a Moroccan Spice Blend, and Indian Spice Blend, several different teas and a block of Himalayan Sea Salt ( which kinda looks cool in the kitchen).

They also do online business spiceandtea.com , although Ive never bought from them online.  Having such a good experience in the store, I personally will give their online site a shot.

It was a pleasure, though, to actually go in to the store, and be able to physically open each jar and smell each spice.

I wish the Penzy's store was still available by me.

Larry


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Kayelle*, you want links? I could probably find enough for you to make a bracelet. 
*The Spice House*
Run by the sister (and her hubby) of the guy who owns "Penzeys". Some of the blends are the same under different names, most are their own.
*Spice Merchants*
I've shopped in two of their stores, never online. The stores were located in vacation, touristy areas. I really like their Thai Coconut blend on shrimp, but at $4 an ounce plus shipping I can do without. I'm cheap that way. 
*Savory Spice Shop*
IF I remember the story right, one or both of the couple who founded this used to work for Penzeys. There was some legal dust-up about stealing blend recipes and stuff, but I think it's all been settled. Any review I've seen from people who have shopped with them (like *RP*) have nothing but good to say.
*Spice Barn*
Have never dealt with them, but I did have a link in my "Coffee, Tea, and Spices" folder when I went snooping around online one night for stuff. It doesn't cost anything to look, right? :



RPCookin said:


> The only reason I try to throw in a different option is because there _are_ differences, especially with custom blends.  I know that Penzey's has blends that Savory doesn't and vice versa.  It pays to shop around...


Yes, it does. Sometimes one will offer a certain something that the others don't and you just NEED that item. I'm like that with powdered bay leaf. Used to be able to pick it up at Caprilands in CT when we first moved here. They since have fallen away from what they were;  Pays to look around. Found it at the Spice House. Happy me!


----------



## Kayelle

Ha! I don't know if I should thank you or not CG!  All those links lead to the rabbit holes we all fall into. I'm on a hunt for the Herbs de Provence without lavender so it may be a while before I come up for air.


----------



## RPCookin

Kayelle said:


> Do you have a link Rick? I'd like to check them out, and can't find it.



SavorySpiceShop.com


----------



## Kitchen Barbarian

larry_stewart said:


> Cumin is another good one to have ( if you like Mexican or Indian ).
> 
> If your really enjoy Indian food, there are probably a half dozen or so spices that can be added to the list.



ONLY half a dozen????

NAY, my friend, if you REALLY like Indian food, there are far more than half a dozen spices you'll want to have on hand, LOL!

Cumin
Coriander
Ajwain
ground chili (not chile powder)
Turmeric
Asofoetida
Kala jeera
Ground mango or ground papaya seed (astringent)
Cardamom
Black cardamom
Cinnamon
Cloves
Nutmeg
Fenugreek seed
Fennel
Black or brown mustard seeds

There  are several others that are less frequently used, such as sesame seed,  mace, nigella (onion seed), basil seed, etc. At least in my style of  cooking.  A list of the most commonly used spices varies greatly  depending on the region.

But with the exception of kala jeera and maybe the ajwain,  I'd be hard pressed to do much cooking on a regular basis without  everything in the list.  And I may have left one or two items off the list.

And that coriander?  Buy whole seed only, dry roast, and grind it fresh.  The flavorful oils in coriander seed are extremely volatile.  No pre-ground coriander is worth spit, you might as well sprinkle your food with dust.  It is best ground up just before use, but I generally roast and grind up about a half cup at a time and keep it in a small Lock 'n Lock container.  Fresh ground is the best, but stored this way in a super-duper-air-tight container that is as small as possible (reduces oxidation), it will last for at least a couple of months without totally losing all scent and flavor.  I know because that is how long I've had my current batch and its still OK.

Cumin is also best when fresh roasted and ground, but it will last a lot longer than ground coriander even in a "regular", not particularly air-tight spice container.  I don't bother with either cumin or coriander in the pre-ground state anymore.

Just in case anybody wants to stock up  and do some serious Indian cooking.  And that's not even TOUCHING the  herbal components, LOL!


----------



## Kitchen Barbarian

GotGarlic said:


> <snippage>
> I'm just posting this so you can see the variety of curries available - and these are just some of the Indian ones. Take a look at the ingredients and see which appeal to you: https://www.penzeys.com/online-catalog/indian-curries-8-jar-gift-pack/c-24/p-1550/pd-gb



OMG, that is freakin' expensive!  I love Penzey's, but that is ridiculous! 

Don't buy that - you can buy the stuff to make your own way way more cheaply.  For that much money you could fill your pantry with nearly every spice used in Indian cooking (excluding saffron which is mondo expensive and really more herbal than spice).  Even the more esoteric stuff.

Garam masala is super easy.  You can make it from ground spices if you'd rather not grind your own. Even so, it'll be way better than any pre-packaged version. One super simple recipe is here:

Easy Garam Masala

Note that you should never ever buy coriander in ground form, buy only  whole seed and roast and grind it yourself, takes only a few minutes.   Keep it in a super-duper air tight container as small as possible - I  use small Lock 'n Lock containers.  Cumin also benefits from being treated this way, but its nowhere nears as bad as ground coriander for rapid flavor loss.  Pre-ground coriander is no better than dust.

I can get a recipe for Balti if anyone wants it as well.  Personally I rarely use it - I think it's a Kashmiri thing?  Or Bengali?  Something north.  I cook S. Indian style and Balti masala isn't used there. 

With the sole exception of Garam masala - which is easily made at home - there is nothing in that gift box that is very useful in any real sense.

There are 3 kinds of curry powder in that box, somewhat arbitrarily labeled "Sweet", "Hot", and "Maharajah".  Curry powder is not a thing in India.  It barely exists, and certainly not in any form familiar to USians.  USian curry powders almost ubiquitously are composed of mostly turmeric, because its so cheap.  If you want a curry powder (I admit I use it occassionaly, as did my S. Indian MIL) buy it from an Indian grocery.  You don't need 3 kinds of it though.  Stay away from anything that is predominantly yellow - its mostly turmeric.

Then they list Garam masala and Balti (which is more properly Balti masala as Balti is the dish you cook using that blend of spices).  You can make either of these at home quite easily.

As for the rest of it - Tandoori Seasoning, Rogan Josh seasoning, Vindaloo seasoning - none of those are a thing.  AVOID!

You CAN buy most of this stuff as prepackaged spice mixes in an Indian grocery - but that's sort of like doing all your cooking using McCormack's spice packets.

My gosh, that's nearly $10 per small bottle.  Make your own, or if you're really attracted to the commercial mixes, at least buy the far cheaper and much more authentic mixes from an Indian grocer or online.  I like iShopIndia.com.


----------



## GotGarlic

If you pay attention, I clearly said I was posting it to show the variety of curries and what is in Penzey's version of each one. People can decide on their own whether it's worth it to buy a blend or buy the individual components. If you've never had a particular one before, it can be a good idea to buy a blend to try it out. And I don't think Penzey's is expensive for the quality and amount you get. YMMV, of course. 

Not every place has an Indian grocery store.

You remind me of another member who thinks his way is the only good way. It's not true for you, either.


----------



## msmofet

I buy spices from my spice sage http://www.myspicesage.com you usually get a free 1 oz. sample (sometimes you can choose from several) and free shipping.


----------



## Kayelle

msmofet said:


> I buy spices from my spice sage http://www.myspicesage.com you usually get a free 1 oz. sample (sometimes you can choose from several) and free shipping.



Thanks MsM. I sure like they have free shipping even for small orders. I just ordered some granulated garlic because that's all I need right now, and they're sending (my choice) of Jamaican Jerk seasoning for free. Great deal!


----------



## msmofet

Kayelle said:


> Thanks MsM. I sure like they have free shipping even for small orders. I just ordered some granulated garlic because that's all I need right now, and they're sending (my choice) of Jamaican Jerk seasoning for free. Great deal!



You're welcome K. Glad you're happy and got a good deal.


----------



## GotGarlic

Penzey's has a couple of coupons available right now. You can use them in stores, online, or over the phone.


----------



## Kayelle

Just wanted to bump this thread with a report. I've heard so much good about Penzey's Fox Point seasoning, and also about _Lake Shore Drive seasoning_ from The Spice House. The Spice house version has salt/shallots/garlic/onion/chives/gr.green peppercorns/scallions in that order. Penzey's has _salt, freeze-dried shallots, chives, garlic, onion and green peppercorns.(no scallions)_
CG brought up the cost point of the two products so I opted for the much more economical Spice House version. I've used it for a while now, and it's become my *favorite seasoned salt*.
I use it on just about everything!!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Glad to hear that you like it, *Kayelle*! I know when I run out I will be replacing it in a timely manner. Whether it's through Spice House or Penzeys, it all depends on which one has the best deal on the table.


----------



## GotGarlic

I got my first jar of Fox Point as a coupon freebie. I thought that was a pretty good deal


----------



## Dawgluver

Drat.  I recently got a Penzey's order, and totally forgot to get Fox Point seasoning.


----------



## GotGarlic

Argh, Dawg


----------



## Dawgluver

Insult to injury, I got the free jar of air dried shallots, Mural of Flavor, and free shipping, but the next day after I placed my Penzey's order, they upped the ante by offering 2 free jars of pie spice along with the other freebies.  Grrr.  Should have waited.

Oh well, I don't make pies very often.


----------



## RPCookin

GotGarlic said:


> I got my first jar of Fox Point as a coupon freebie. I thought that was a pretty good deal



Speaking of free, I just got an email from Savory for a free one ounce sample of their California Citrus rub, so when taking them up on the offer, I also ordered an additional $21 worth of flavors I'm low on or that I've been wanting to try.  In December I got my free birthday gift, so that's a couple of ounces of freebies in the last 3 months.  I expect that when the order arrives, there will be the usual surprise sample of something too.


----------



## CatPat

Joyce has many of spices and seasonings. You must have of garlic, cardamon, paprika, blended pepper, onion bits, tumeric, sage, oregano, parsley, cilantro, bay leaves, and much others.







[/URL][/IMG]

This is her spice and seasoning wall which Justin built for her.

Love,
~Cat


----------



## Milan

jd_1138 said:


> I went through the spices and threw away a bunch of expired ones.  Now I am left with salt, pepper, onion salt, garlic salt, basil, bay leaves, oregano, parsley, red pepper flakes.
> 
> Also, I stocked up on some seasoning envelopes -- brown gravy, chili, taco, fajitas, Ranch.
> 
> I can't find any curry at the 2 stores I go to.  I guess I have to drive 10 miles away or order off Amazon or eBay.
> 
> Any other good spices I should have on hand?



you need to always have spices that can create your own masala blends.  once you blend it will only last up to 4-6 months, sometimes 8 depending on the quality and how well u keep it sealed.


----------

